
Twin Cities Doctor Creates $50 EpiPen Alternative - danboarder
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2016/09/13/epipen-alternative/
======
ancap
Impossible! Many here on HN have proclaimed the only way to deal with Mylan's
price hike is regulation. If this low-cost alternative does not make it to
market in a speedy fashion there is only the government and it's regulations
to blame.

